# 1000 colombianos mensajes de Beatrizg



## Fernando

Bueno, pues nada, que muchas gracias por tus 1.000 mensajes. Todos muy útiles.


----------



## danalto

(Hmmm, tengo que leerlos, pues?)

Congratulations, Bea!


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias, Fernando. Eres un amor.


----------



## cirrus

¡Felicidades!  

¡El sancocho para la fiesta ya esta en el fogon!  ¿Te provoca una arepa o un patacón mientras tanto?


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias chic@s!!!
Es un placer compartir con ustedes la pasión por las palabras.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Muchas gracias*
*por cada uno de *
*estos 1000*
*Siempre dispuesta*
*a ayudarnos,*
*que vengan más*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones desde Argentina, Beatriz!!  *


----------



## Papalote

¡Un caluroso saludo desde Montreal! (Aunque estamos a 5 grados C  )

Papalote


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA BEATRIZ!!! 

Y gracias por tus mensajes  
Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, Beatriz. *

_*Espero que cumplas muchos más aquí con nosotros.* _


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias, amigos, gracias.
Esta pequeña celebración me emocionó.

-----
Cirrus:  una bandeja de patacón pisao! y arroz con coco, por favor!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Bea,
Mencionaron sancocho y arepas para la celebración de tus 1000.
¿Te parece bien que incluya tostones de plátano de Puerto Rico? 

Felicidades,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Beatriz!

 Te agradezco tantos mensajes interesantes, con
sabor colombiano y griego,

un abrazo,
cuchu
​


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias Laura y Cuchu!
Bienvenidos los sabores del Caribe!!!


----------



## belén

*


Muchísimas felicidades por este postiversario y gracias por estar
 siempre atenta y ofrecernos tu políglota sabiduría de sabores que van
 desde el Caribe al Mediterráneo, del queso feta a las arepas.





Ya sé que el amarillo casi no se ve pero quería hacer la bandera colombiana...

(bueno, al menos no es blanca ) 
*​


----------



## Eugin

Felicitaciones Beatriz por tus primeros 1000 posts  y muchas gracias por tus ganas de ayudaros!!

Brindo para que sean muchos más!!!  

Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

Belén, Eugin gracias! Me sigo emocionando con sus mensajes.  

¿¿Arepa con queso feta????  ¡Una idea genial de fusión culinaria!


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones, Beatriz!


----------



## Outsider

_¡Bravo, Beatrizg!
¡Muchas felicidades!
_​


----------

